# Mountain House pouches at WalMart



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Perhaps they have had these in the past, but I have never seen them before. While glancing through the camping supplies yesterday, I found several different varieties. Bought a pouch of the scrambled eggs and bacon(serves one), and a pouch of the beef stew(serves 2). I have been wanting to try the Mountain House foods, but hate to get stuck with a bunch that we might not eat. This way, I can have a taste testing before deciding to spring for the bigger sizes that I would need to feed my family. 
The egg pouch was 4.88 and the beef stew was 6.48. They also had spaghetti and beef sauce, chili mac, and lasagna varieties to chose from.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

My local store just started carrying them again. We don't have the selection you do, but thankfully we don't have prices that high either.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

You'll find that the MH stuff, depending on your palate, can be pretty sweet when it comes to the desserts and fairly salty with some of the main courses. The textures range for "normal" to "What is this supposed to be?". They are, however, tasty after a days hike in the Sierra Nevada's and most of them approximate the meal well. MH does a good job of product reliability, and remember, use ALL the water required, sometimes, you might need a little more than what they recommend, depending one your personal tastes. I like my mash potatoes smoother, so a touch more water goes into mine. 

These are looking like they are going to be my BOB food once I get through the MRE's. I might keep one MRE in there as a quick meal.


----------

